# Importance on counselling relationship in regards to ?good working relationship?.



## Lina G (Nov 24, 2009)

I would love to hear your thoughts around importance on counselling relationship in regards to “good working relationship”.

There is so much information out there and trust me, it is driving me nuts. I am just curious to know  how would a normal person without the PhD degree feels about it.


----------

